# Attic access from attached garage



## Sibernut (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks for any help! We are building a home in Sussex Co Delaware. 2 car garage with "bonus space" unfinished storage area above. This space is accessed in the plans by a door to the second floor inhabitable area. I am being told by builder there can be NO access between garage & this space. Local code calls for 5/8" ceiling 1/2" walls. All I want is an access hatch maybe 2' x 3' to raise/lower seasonal items like lawn chairs etc w/o going thru whole house carrying gawd knows how many bulky items. NO stairs, NO human use etc. 
 I see plenty of fire rated/proof hatches advertised, can something like this be installed?   (I've been in insurance for 20 yrs, we're not going to "wait till the inspector leaves", we're gonna' do it legal/safe/right)


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 8, 2022)

garage attic access has to be separated form the rest of the structure


----------



## Sibernut (Jan 8, 2022)

Does "or equivalent"  allow for doors, hatches that meet or exceed the retardant specs for the X gyp in the ceiling?  What is the base document I can bring up for 302.6 ?  Delaware Fire Code?
Tks, you're quicker than a prom dress hittin' the floor!


----------



## e hilton (Jan 8, 2022)

Can you create 2 separate storage spaces, one accessed from the garage and one from the house?


----------



## Sibernut (Jan 8, 2022)

No, not really. But I was going to make a big sign "NO sleeping..." etc
Garage ceiling will be 11 ft plus, no floor space for stairs anyway. There's a window in the end peak, I spose I could just throw stuff out.


----------



## bill1952 (Jan 8, 2022)

If you can have a door - closer and all - at main level, why not another at 2nd level? Then 5/8" on wall, and treat garage attic as part of garage, and no separation of garage from it's attic?


----------



## Sibernut (Jan 8, 2022)

I guess I'm having a hard time understanding if ceiling requires 5/8" X gyp, why would a second layer screwed to the ceiling over a framed hole be any different with maybe 1 ft overlap all around ?  It's ALL covered by 5/8", I'd unscrew it if needed maybe spring & fall.  I'm sure there's a fire retardant or fireproof hatch available that is also rated **vapor** (CO) proof, but may be 
big $. Cripes, they'd probably turn down a waterproof dogged hatch like at different levels on a ship too..........
Tks all for the replies, realize it's safety here but c'mon...........


----------



## ICE (Jan 8, 2022)

Sibernut said:


> I guess I'm having a hard time understanding if ceiling requires 5/8" X gyp, why would a second layer screwed to the ceiling over a framed hole be any different with maybe 1 ft overlap all around ?  It's ALL covered by 5/8", I'd unscrew it if needed maybe spring & fall.  I'm sure there's a *fire retardant or fireproof hatch available* that is also rated **vapor** (CO) proof, but may be
> big $. Cripes, they'd probably turn down a waterproof dogged hatch like at different levels on a ship too..........
> Tks all for the replies, realize it's safety here but c'mon...........


I have seen them.  The examples that I have encountered were not large.  They were expensive.  They are required to be self closing and latching and do not work well when installed in a ceiling....well, as I remember,  not at all .  Your situation would require two if one was permitted.

Since you're willing to climb a ladder, the gable window could be a big casement window.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2022)

Get a sit down set up with the inspector. I have allowed covering it with 5/8 type X.

JMHO


----------



## north star (Jan 9, 2022)

*% % ~ % %*

*Sibernut,*
*
As you may already know, the intent is to prevent a fire
event in the garage to spread in to the attic areas without
the occupants of the house even knowing about it, and any
cracks or openings in to the attic area will provide a source
of air \ oxygen to promote the spread.

I too would request a meeting with the local inspector to
work together in finding a compliant, not necessarily
less expensive solution **[  i.e.  -  "we're gonna' do it legal /
safe / right"   ].*

*% % ~ % %*


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 10, 2022)

I think the automatic door closer is just a CA thing.


----------



## bill1952 (Jan 10, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> I think the automatic door closer is just a CA thing.


I think added to IRC in 2012, so everywhere IRC is adopted and this not amended out.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 10, 2022)

Accessing it from the outside might be your best bet. 

I have seen some people have some vary nice custom built doors in the gable end of the roof space to do what you are proposing.


----------



## No Soup for you (Jan 13, 2022)

Why not an exterior stair leading to space above the garage and no access from the house?

5/8" Gyp BD on house side of garage?

Maybe I am misunderstanding the situation


----------



## No Soup for you (Jan 13, 2022)

Or a large window/hayloft type door?  in garage to hoist chairs etc.... to


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 14, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> I think added to IRC in 2012, so everywhere IRC is adopted and this not amended out.


Your right. But PA amended it out.


----------



## Genduct (Feb 10, 2022)

Post #2,  the Commish gave you all the info you need to provide access to that space.

Real question is: what size joist are installed and what floor load will it handle.
If you are going to convert that storage space to habitable space in the future, you can always add dormers or windows in the gable end in the future. if the joist are the right size

Sounds like the builder may have done the minimum structure to garage ceiling and since you may not have made your future goals clear, doesn't want to have that conversation now that it is built.

Just a guess


----------



## Genduct (Feb 10, 2022)

TheCommish said:


> garage attic access has to be separated form the rest of the structure
> 
> View attachment 8487


I like your brief and complete response , Nicely Done!


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 8, 2022)

check w/ Bilco for a rated hatch


----------

